# Coach for one on one sessions



## Mic Nificent (May 26, 2019)

Anyone know a good coach or trainer who does private lessons in the San Diego area?Have an 03 daughter that wants private training or sessions to work on technical skill. Any recommendations are greatly appreciated.


----------



## outside! (May 27, 2019)

Shawni Flint
http://www.aptrainingsd.com/about-us.html


----------



## Surfref (May 27, 2019)

What area of San Diego?


----------



## Mic Nificent (May 27, 2019)

I live in Lemon Grove but I’m willing to drive as far north as Del Mar and south as San Ysidro and anything in between.


----------



## Keepers_Keeper (May 28, 2019)

I posted this on another thread.  I highly recommend Melissa Warner, who is a GK and field trainer.  She has 3 camps at Mission Bay HS in June/July/August and also runs private and clinic training sessions.  https://www.warnerathletics.com/programs 

PM me for $ and discount info.


----------

